
Female suspect dead in YouTube headquarters shooting - devscreen
https://nypost.com/2018/04/03/reports-of-active-shooter-at-youtube-headquarters/
======
madengr
Shouldn’t have happened given CA gun control, and YouTube’s anti gun agenda.

